# garbage ice



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ice went from good to dangerous over night. Speaking from first hand experience last night and today! 

Please Wait until it heals, don't want to here of any one getting hurt


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Well Scott did you at least pull any fish? Or were you just checking ice out?


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Papascott said:


> Ice went from good to dangerous over night. Speaking from first hand experience last night and today!
> 
> Please Wait until it heals, don't want to here of any one getting hurt


Thanks for report.....but a little more info would be nice....location????....how far....I assume you would be speaking of Catawba????


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank God your horses know how to swim.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

hoppy63 said:


> Thanks for report.....but a little more info would be nice....location????....how far....I assume you would be speaking of Catawba????


yes we went out of catalpain my opinion it doesn't matter where you go out in the Western basin right now all the rain destroyed the quality of the ice. But as always trust yourself not with somebody else tells you.


----------



## fishnfunaddict (Mar 31, 2013)

come on guys a little specific im itchen 2 log some fishin time;im 3.5hrs away and really would like some info please


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

He fished out of catawba this morning tons of water on the ice had a buddies quad tire go through and saw an air boat on the main trail bust through. Let it heal up we have plenty of time.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

SELL-FISH said:


> He fished out of catawba this morning tons of water on the ice had a buddies quad tire go through and saw an air boat on the main trail bust through. Let it heal up we have plenty of time.


Reports somewhere don't add up. Hear reports of 9-10" all the way to green, then quads busting through? A few hours of 40° and less than a half inch of rain don't ruin 9-10" of good ice. And don't take this wrong....not doubting this report....... have doubted the 9-10" reports all along. I'm sure its out there in places.....but so was much thinner spots.....I'll wait for another cold snap!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The ice is getting bad quick. I just got off Beaver Creek and there are a lot of spots opening up where the weight from the snow started the holes. Looks like a toilet flushing. There are ALWAYS different ice conditions on the lake and ESPECIALLY around Catawba and the South Pass. I've fallen through before when there was 10-12" less than 30 yards away. No way you would catch me in an area having a known current with today's conditions. I've made paths from Catawba to South Bass and I always went a mile west before heading towards Green Is. to avoid the current in the pass. It usually took a couple days to mark a safe trail spudding and checking thickness every hundred yards or so. You would be surprised how much it varies. Nowadays guys just hop on their quads and go for it. For those that don't already know. NEVER FOLLOW AN AIRBOAT.

I hope this wind isn't piling it up right now. If not this rain and warm up will be a good thing when it stiffens back up.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

hoppy63 said:


> Reports somewhere don't add up. Hear reports of 9-10" all the way to green, then quads busting through? A few hours of 40° and less than a half inch of rain don't ruin 9-10" of good ice. And don't take this wrong....not doubting this report....... have doubted the 9-10" reports all along. I'm sure its out there in places.....but so was much thinner spots.....I'll wait for another cold snap!


We had 8 inches last night with just a little slop. This morning the ice had up to 6" of water in spots. One of our group got stuck in slush. When another quad pulled him out his front tire went right through a good 40 ft away from the slush. We spudded a few areas and found honey combed ice and it was now about 2.5 inches. Doubt want you want.

I posted to try and possibly help. After seeing 4 groups going out with not a spud to be seen thought id try to keep them dry


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got off the ice, didn't find any less than 8 inches anywhere we checked checked a lot , fished most of the way to South Bass, three of us on one quad, there are weep holes opening up if you would check by one of the weep holes there would be almost no ice for a couple feet. current is ripping ,no fish tonight. Ice went from all solid blue half white half blue on the bottom. If you don't come with a spud bar don't come.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

OK look at Mike's post, two feet of nearly no ice, Really! And it will get much worse before it gets better. Some of those spots will be big enough to drive a bus in in the morning. I have seen ice go away in good conditions, I mean large expanses of ice, miles square in a matter of hours, this is crazy to even be talking about. 
Many of you have been on trails Scott, Dan,Bob and I have opened and posted those results on this site. I stopped posting because of all the controversy. So do what you feel is safe, I for one don't think it is safe. One more thing,I refuse to take anyone without a float suit today, get one and a spud put your cell in a zip lock and you will go along way insuring you will get back to the dock.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

hoppy63 said:


> Reports somewhere don't add up....


I agree! 

I fished on 6'' of ice Wednesday (inland lake) when other people were calling it up to 9'' on here!!

On my only outing last year, I drove an hour to Mosquito Lake, because of reports of it finally hitting 5 inches of clear ice. I don't like to fish under 4''. Got there THAT NIGHT (same spot as reported, and still below freezing) to find 2'' clear and an inch of junk!!!

I don't understand why they add inches to their reports; I mean, c'mon, it's an ICE measurement, not something else!!!


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

When the info on Erie ice comes from Scott or Tim{reel magic} bank on it as they say . I have fished on the ice with both and they will tell you the way it is . 

To many guys come on here just to read reports and see people are out and just load up and go . Erie will trick you in the winter in a heartbeat . As a few here have said , many just repost what they have herd and have no first hand knowledge of what the ice is or what it is doing . Thats not doing anyone any good as its just that .... hear say...

This thaw is the best thing that could have happened at this point with all the snow we have had . Give it some time and she should lock back up and then the fun will begin .

Dwayne


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> Nowadays guys just hop on their quads and go for it. For those that don't already know. NEVER FOLLOW AN AIRBOAT!


That's some of the most valuable info that I have seen posted lately!

Lots of snow, warm weather, south wind, rain, in even thickness and currents equals loss of equipment, life, a swim or a ride from the Coast Guard.

Guys don't understand what the current through the South pass will do to the ice.

I watched local inland lakes loose a couple inches today.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Papascott said:


> We had 8 inches last night with just a little slop. This morning the ice had up to 6" of water in spots. One of our group got stuck in slush. When another quad pulled him out his front tire went right through a good 40 ft away from the slush. We spudded a few areas and found honey combed ice and it was now about 2.5 inches. Doubt want you want.
> 
> I posted to try and possibly help. After seeing 4 groups going out with not a spud to be seen thought id try to keep them dry


You have misunderstood what I was saying. Sorry.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

whjr15 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I fished on 6'' of ice Wednesday (inland lake) when other people were calling it up to 9'' on here!!
> 
> ...


This is what I am talking about....and not necessarily reports from this site. I know the guys that know what they are doing, and blaze the trails, and live on and for Erie are giving accurate reports........its the guys that maybe follow these trails.....stop and poke holes where they fish, and see good ice, then come back and say there is × amount everywhere out there....... that's where problems start.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Papascott said:


> yes we went out of catalpain my opinion it doesn't matter where you go out in the Western basin right now all the rain destroyed the quality of the ice. But as always trust yourself not with somebody else tells you.


 ALWAYS check for yourself. A lot of different opinions out there on what good ice is.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

[QUOTE=hoppy63


A few hours of 40° and less than a half inch of rain don't ruin 9-10" of good ice. 
Oh yes it will. I watched exactly that happen yesterday. With wind blown water on top and current below its not gonna last long. As was posted earlier, those drain holes that ate a quad tire yesterday could swallow a bus today. The wind is a bigger concern than the temps and rain IMHO. The wind is causing it to be eaten, piled and shoved around....Not good.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I appreciate your experienced opinions on the conditions out there. I've ice fished this lake since the mid 70's and I know exactly what you are talking about.

Here's the deal folks.....its likely you could venture out and back without losing a quad or sled through a hole if you proceed slow and have the experience to recognize obvious problem spots..... but the risk level is very high. Its very early in the season and on average we don't get fishable ice until late Jan or early Feb.....if we get ice at all. Going out and dodging hazards isn't worth it so be patient....good ice is around the corner!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

MageeEast said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys. I appreciate your experienced opinions on the conditions out there. I've ice fished this lake since the mid 70's and I know exactly what you are talking about.
> 
> Here's the deal folks.....its likely you could venture out and back without losing a quad or sled through a hole if you proceed slow and have the experience to recognize obvious problem spots..... but the risk level is very high. Its very early in the season and on average we don't get fishable ice until late Jan or early Feb.....if we get ice at all. Going out and dodging hazards isn't worth it so be patient....good ice is around the corner!


Spoken like a guy who snuck out and caught a couple the other night...LOL


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

I really cant believe guys arent believing Tim and Scott and what they are telling you. All they re trying to do is save someone from what could be your LAST trip on the ice. Ive fished with both for over ten years and they are as careful as you can be for doing what we all love to do on that big lake in the winter and I know we are anxious to get out since its been about 3 years since we ve been able to but a fish isnt worth your life but as they said use your own judgement.


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I was out today on a farm pond with 8" of ice (my own). Western Lake Erie is WAY different. What some don't factor in is the current. I've fished the Passage and seen cracks over 18" wide open up during freezing weather in less than an hour. Luckily I was on the mainland side. There's nothing wrong with fishing near CIC and the state park. I've caught alot of walleye there in past years.


----------



## suresnagsalot (Dec 15, 2013)

I have ice on my car window so there should be plenty of ice on any water.even the coast should be fine by morning

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Not saying the ice is safe! I took a drive today the ice west of Catawba was still locked in.There is a lot of water open east of mouse island toward west side of kelleys island.There was 4 groups out of Catawba state park fishing north of the cliffs.Looks like a cold snap to end the week lets hope the ice is safe for next weekend.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Scott guess it was a bad time to show you those good ice pictures from Green Bay we had 20 inches everywhere be safe out there bud.Paul


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

sady dog said:


> Spoken like a guy who snuck out and caught a couple the other night...LOL


And they were tasty too!!!

Snooze you lose Mike!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

MageeEast 
it would be helpful,if you give full story,we do not need GPS number,tell us your plan,how you decided,where to go fish?and how you were testing the ice,how often and what you tell yourself each time you test that ice?
if anybody go on ice,he should be responsible for him self.

snag


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate to break everybodys heart, but you probably wont see anymore ice this winter....IM PRAYIN FOR SPRING!!


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

A good represenitive picture of current ice conditons.

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/cams/tol2-1.jpg


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

HappySnag said:


> MageeEast
> it would be helpful,if you give full story,we do not need GPS number,tell us your plan,how you decided,where to go fish?and how you were testing the ice,how often and what you tell yourself each time you test that ice?
> if anybody go on ice,he should be responsible for him self.
> 
> snag


Not much to tell. Plan was to go fishing when the ice got safe and I know several guys who spent a lot of time earlier in the week scouting off several spots. They reported the same ice conditions that you've seen on this message board which is how I decided. Got myself freed up for a couple hours Friday evening and decided to run towards a couple groups of fishermen out of Catabwa state park. Drilled 2 holes through 9"-10" of ice, turned on my Vex, and caught my 6 fish on 4 different baits. Rapala, Do-Jigger, Swedish Pimple, and Nils Master. I only marked 8 or 9 fish and all my bites came on baits that had chartreuse.

I should add that based on what I saw Friday, the amount of rain that fell, temps from Friday night through Saturday, and a report I got from a group that attempted to go out Saturday morning, I decided to stay off the ice over the weekend. I live on Locust Point right on the lake so my decision was based purely on safety due to the weather's negative effect on the ice Friday night and Saturday.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Please read the posts and replies. If I were going to post, it would be torn to shreds. If they post good reports, the negatives slash them... Thank god for PM's. 
Here's a post that should be good for everyone... There's 14" of ice, run with scissors, no need for spud bars, survival suits, cell phones. Don't bother with the quad just drive your whole rig onto the ice! 
Or...
You can take a spud bar, wear a suit, travel in groups, watch for anything that looks suspicious, and stay safe! Use a gps, make a trail, follow it home, and watch wind and weather conditions to stay safe. 
Thankyou for all of the honest guys that are giving a heads up and staying safe. 

Forecast looks good for later in the week!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

that is good report.

thanks snag


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I heard an ice breaker may be called in to clear a path for a barge going out to the islands. Anyone else heard this or have an update? Could happen today or tomorrow? I'm not making this up.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, this happened yesterday


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

what was its path???? where did it go to????


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

KPI said:


> what was its path???? where did it go to????


I think from Detroit towards Clevland up north of all Islands.

http://ais.boatnerd.com/


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

I think from Sandusky to pib. It is in the bay.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

This was not the operation which everyone is talking about. Saw a barge with what appeared to be a backhoe on it, but instead of a bucket it had a refrigerator size piece of steel. Maybe testing the thickness for the operation...


----------

